# Can Fusso affect repaint?



## PFC (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a dent in the front wing of my Sapphire Black 4 series repaired in January at a well regarded local bodyshop.
They resprayed the wing and blended into the door and I was happy enough with the finish. I was told I could wax the new paint immediately after the repair if I wished.
Four weeks later I polished the wing and door with SRP then waxed with Fusso Coat. The paint looked good with no obvious flaws.
Fast forward another four weeks and I noticed what looked like solvent pop in various areas on the door and large areas of white blooming and a white smear in the middle of the door showing under the lacquer.
The wing looks OK apart from some blooming at the very bottom.
Went back to the bodyshop and spoke to the owner who said he had never seen anything like it before but agreed to do the work again.
The car was treated with Fusso in August last year. It seems to me that they did not prep the panels thoroughly and some of the Fusso has remained and eventually shown through. Is this possible?
It is also strange that the paint looked fine before I waxed it but a few weeks later these defects manifested themselves?. Could applying Fusso so soon after the repaint have caused these defects?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It just sounds like something went wrong with the prep or the painting. The most important thing is they fixed it


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had this exact same issue on a black Renault megane that I had repaired back in January 2014. Marks appeared under the lacquer like wipe marks, that looked like the base coat was wiped with something before the clear was applied. Only really evident in direct sunlight. 

I thought it was something to do with the Fusso I had applied too, but how would it have made it's way under the lacquer, I've no idea. 

Glad you got it sorted though. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

If a wax or sealant was still evident on the surface after paint prep, it would show itself in the form of silicone (commonly known as fisheyes) in the top coat of paint. I don't think your problem would be anything to do with you applying Fusso, more than likely something wasn't done correctly in the paint shop.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Barbel330 said:


> If a wax or sealant was still evident on the surface after paint prep, it would show itself in the form of silicone (commonly known as fisheyes) in the top coat of paint. I don't think your problem would be anything to do with you applying Fusso, more than likely something wasn't done correctly in the paint shop.


Probably their prep


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Probably their prep


Totally agree chum. It looked like they had wiped the base with a dirty cloth before applying the clear.

I actually masked off half the defect and machined it to see if it made any difference. It didn't, so I was confident it was under the lacquer.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PFC (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

It hasn't been sorted yet, goes back in on Monday.

I just wondered whether the tenacity of Fusso meant that their usual prep wasn't good enough to remove the existing layer that was on the paintwork and was causing the defects.

To correct I assume the lacquer will have to be removed but will it have to be repainted with basecoat? If so they will need to blend into the rear wing.

That will be the whole side of the car repainted for one dent in the front wing!

Cookies, how was your car rectified?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PFC said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> It hasn't been sorted yet, goes back in on Monday.
> 
> ...


It was resprayed, but clearly rushed as there was a considerable amount of overspray all over the other panels and wheels. Still, a few hours with a clay bar sorted that.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

